
Nuance as a virtue - mooreds
http://arnoldwaldstein.com/2016/10/nuance-as-a-virtue/
======
qntty
People who don't understand don't see nuance.

People who are figuring it out want nuance articulated.

People who already understand see the nuance as implied.

It seems like the author is #2.

------
zitterbewegung
The writer really lacks brevity. It is absolutely so grating to read.

------
dajohnson89
I love the irony of railing against social media using a stream of <140
character paragraphs.

~~~
QuercusMax
It struck me as the prose form of a TED talk; part sermon, part meditation,
part poetry.

------
chillingeffect
Artworks are valuable, but a curated group is better.

Information is useful, but nuance and contradiction allow compromises and
truths to emerge.

A news article is ok, but an analysis of a dozen sources reveals the
conditions under which the perspectives apply.

------
geodel
I think people appreciate nuance in things, people etc when they like them.
For others they prefer unambiguous answers.

